# Drinking water weirdly



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chestnut looks like somethings stuck inside her.. she’s drinking water like this which is different from buttercup and also she didn’t drink like this before.. Chestnut drinking water


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see anything to be concerned about.


----------

